# Glitzer/Diamant-Dchrift



## danielvs (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi ich suche eine Möglichkeit wie man sonen HipHop Pimp Effekt  mit Diamantenglitzer oder sä wie zb HIER   machen kann allerdings ein bisschen besser!

So wie teilweise im neuen 50 Cent PIMP Video.


Danke schonmal!


----------



## mariomartic (24. Oktober 2003)

hallo...

hier hast du einen link, geht ganz einfach!

http://www.photoshopcafe.com/tutorials/diamonds/diamonds.htm


gruss SEVEN


----------



## biegeeinheit (28. Oktober 2003)

Also ich hab das auch mal nach verschiedenen Tutorials nachgebaut. Allerdings kann man ja einfach aus einem dieser Bling Bling Bilder einen Teil ausschneiden und diesen als Muster definieren. Das über die Schrift legen. Eine weitere Ebene mit farbiger Störung empfand ich auch noch als schön. 

http://www.soregrooverecords.com/temp/diamant2.jpg

Na ja ist schon ne Weile her


----------



## -pOrG- (29. Oktober 2003)

http://thewebmachine.com

dort unter Photoshop der Steel Type. Den kann man auch mit ein paar kleinen Sternchen ziemlich HipHoppig aufiehen...


----------

